# Who's thinking of getting rid of there cruze



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looked at BlackBook trade value of my Ls 13,500 miles and worth about the same $13,500 wonder if taking a loss is better in the long run


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Traded mine last month. 2011 LT2 with 12,000 miles on it, and got $16,000 on the trade-in, which was about $3,000 more than I owed on the loan.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

not until the loan is paid off. i would lose too much money. If it doesn't give me problems I'll keep it for a long time and get a big truck. Toyota Fortuner probably.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I am beginning the process of getting my money back. I feel my cruze is going to be a major pia the older it gets. If I can get rid of it I will be running to my Honda dealer for a civic si.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

If I could I probably would, haven't had any problems but I also hate having a car payment. Plus I'd rather have something I'm knowledgeable with inside and out and that would be Hondas/Acuras but they're the same.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I should've leased me the Infiniti i wanted but my parents told me it was a bad idea, but i did my calculations and my insurance would've been the same. :\


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I spent enough money on the car, I generally like it, and it's saving me a lot of money in gas. There's no other car with the power and the fuel economy. I'm going to run the thing until the clutch blows up, throw another clutch into it, and then drive it until it starts nickel and diming me to death.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...wife is thinking about letting me consider moving back to a MoPar product...maybe a new Dodge Dart GT or something similar.

...just too **** many LITTLE things constantly going south on this supposed "4-million-mile TESTED" tin can to make me want to keep it.

...sometimes you just gotta know when to cut your losses and quit the game.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just wonder if they have the same problems in all the other countries.And yes you would think that many miles the bugs would be gone. My guess is they went the cheapest bids on to many of the parts of the car.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

I am thinking of getting rid of mine but this thing didn't hold any value at all lol. Normally I wouldn't care about that since I had every intention of running it into the ground, but I hate this transmission.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Only way to justify a new car is to drive it into the ground. That's my plan, and I like mine. When I hit 200K there will be so many on the road that replacement parts should be affordable.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Family0 said:


> Only way to justify a new car is to drive it into the ground. That's my plan, and I like mine. When I hit 200K there will be so many on the road that replacement parts should be affordable.


That's what I thought when I bought my Cruze--that I would keep it well beyond payoff. However, the way things were starting to look to me, only a year and 12,000 miles into it, the whole "drive it into the ground" part started looking like that wouldn't take too long to accomplish--much less than the 200K miles you are shooting for.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Really sucks to see people so unhappy. I have about 10,000 miles on my 2012 LT auto trans and have been very happy. It is obvious GM recognized the auto tranny issues and corrected them for 2012. Even my service adviser is frustrated with the amount of auto tran complains they see for the 2011 Cruzes. 2012 auto trans behaves completely different. But, that said, you kind of pick your poison with C class cars right now. All seem to have issues- Elantra has poor gas mileage, Focus has issues with Sync and the dual clutch transmissions, new Civic is nothing but hard plastic and noise right now (Honda is already refreshing the model this year), Sentra is old and in need of an update, Corrolla is in the same situation as the Sentra. The Dart is too new IMHO to purchase in the first model year- I would not chance it. To me, just about any C segment car right now is not without issues.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> ... The Dart is too new IMHO to purchase *in the first model year*- I would not chance it.


...yep, you NEVER want ot buy anything that's: (A) first of its kind; (B) built on a Monday or after a Holiday; or, (C) built by management-replacement people during a Union workers strike.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

*Slap Me in the Head*

I haven't had any problems with my 2011 LS, but mine thankfully has the manual tranny. The trunk lid tail lights cracked and were replaced under warrenty, but only after I called GM and complained (over tightened the nuts at Lordstown...hmmm maybe that's the cause of some of the other Cruze issues). I've put a modest 1k in aftermarket stuff into the car spending 500 on rims, 200 on factory fogs and the rest on a dual outlet exhaust. The car looks good and everyone thinks its a much more expensive ride than it is.

If I could afford it, I would trade up to a Buick Regal 2.0T, as a local dealer has a left over 2011. As it stands now I'll probably wait until the car is paid for and trade for one of the new Silverados or Sierras and selling my 04 Silverado consolidating down to one vehicle. Which for someone who likes cars and trucks sounds nuts. (Someone take me home and talk me out of it, just call the authorities and keep me calm until I start talking sense again...)

What are you gonna do?


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yep, you NEVER want ot buy anything that's: (A) first of its kind; (B) built on a Monday or after a Holiday; or, (C) built by management-replacement people during a Union workers strike.


And you bought a *2011 *Cruze? :th_coolio:


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

If I can get rid of this stinkin' rattle/popping sound from the rear of my car I will be happy and keep the car for many years to come. Everything else I like about the car, but the noise is just embarassing for a car with only 5k miles.


----------



## Ruger (May 21, 2011)

I have over 12k on my '11 lt and i have no complaints really. I think my tranny behaves very good in fact. If i did get rid of my cruze it would probably be for an impreza or veloster.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Gritts said:


> And you bought a *2011 *Cruze? :th_coolio:


..yeah, I *fell* for the "new" GM's _"...4-million miles of testing..." _marketing *hype*, hoping that the "new" was *genuine* -- it wasn't.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting rid of my Cruze as well. It just isn't as good as I thought it was going to be. I'm with 70AARCUDA on this one. Fell for it on this. Even simple things like the radio are pissing me off, the way the trunk lid hinges block space, harder that thought seats, and a lousy tranny. The torque is great, but the car just doesn't sit well with me right now.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

bojangles said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of my Cruze as well. It just isn't as good as I thought it was going to be. I'm with 70AARCUDA on this one. Fell for it on this. Even simple things like the radio are pissing me off, the way the trunk lid hinges block space, harder that thought seats, and a lousy tranny. The torque is great, but the car just doesn't sit well with me right now.



The seats totally suck, I'm shocked how it's not written on here that much. Maybe I got a defective drivers seat? Who knows


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got 50 mpg commuting home this evening. With snow tires, low temperatures, high beams on most of the time, and the heater running on low. Yeah, I was hypermiling it in between looking for deer. I think the front seat is quite comfortable, and while the MT shifts wonky, it's acceptable. Overall, I like what the car can do. I am still enjoying the car quite a bit. It's not going to another home anytime soon.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Still like my '11 Eco 6MT a great deal after about 8 months and 9k miles. Only one minor problem so far. This car is quieter, shifts better, has more power at an easily accessible low rpm, is more comfortable, and gets better gas mileage than my '06 Mazda 3i 5MT. As long it's reliability is reasonably close to my Mazda, I plan on keeping this car a long time.

It disappoints me to read about the problems others are having, and that some are bailing out on the Cruze so soon. I say that as an American and as a Union member too. I just hope that management and the workers get together, rectify these problems and start building a Cruze (and other US assembled American cars) that we can all be proud of. Maybe I am expecting too much.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

l would only consider trading my LS in for an Eco to get better mileage. I don't know of any other cars I would "understand" much less enjoy driving! No problems and I wouldn't want the potential problems of a 1.4 turbo! from what I hear from you guys. I'm good with my car.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not me! I have had several problems but all have been fixed to my satisfaction. I am still very satisfied with my Cruze, I love its styling and performance!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I sensing a model-year split? It seems that the 2011 owners are displeased, while the 2012 owners are more pleased.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I should've leased me the Infiniti i wanted but my parents told me it was a bad idea, but i did my calculations and my insurance would've been the same. :\


Infiniti's are infamous for brake problems. 

on the topic of the thread, I'm perfectly happy and have absolutely no doubts about getting my 12 LS.

sciphi is right though. No matter what car, machine, or electronic item you get; if its a brand spanking new model, never buy it. No matter what it is, or who made it, there will always be a hand ful of flaws that the manufacturer missed.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sure in 2012 they ironed out the problems found in the first year of production 2011. Most complaints you read on this site are from 2011 owners. I bought a base Cruze LS. Simple motor(no turbo) with a manual transmission. There are not a lot of things to go wrong with it that is one of the reasons I bought the 1.8 manual besides the price! 
Not planning on trading in unless it becomes a "money pit" which I don't see happening. 


sciphi said:


> Am I sensing a model-year split? It seems that the 2011 owners are displeased, while the 2012 owners are more pleased.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 12 ECO and will not be giving it up and do like it looks, performance, quality in the 6200 miles/6mo I've owned her. Car payments just suck... I could buy so much more for a car with no payments lol.

Didn't wanna give the wrong impression with my first post in this thread ccasion14:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm very pleased with my 2012 cruze eco 6mt I cant complain about it one but suck it up and support the good ole usa haha jk but I cant wait fir my rims and lowering kit

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> But, that said, you kind of pick your poison with C class cars right now. All seem to have issues- Elantra has poor gas mileage, Focus has issues with Sync and the dual clutch transmissions, new Civic is nothing but hard plastic and noise right now (Honda is already refreshing the model this year), Sentra is old and in need of an update, Corrolla is in the same situation as the Sentra. The Dart is too new IMHO to purchase in the first model year- I would not chance it. To me, just about any C segment car right now is not without issues.


Elantra, poor mileage? It made it on Best & worst cars review, fuel-efficient vehicles in the list of the best but didn't make it on Most fuel-efficient cars. Cruze didn't make it either but they didn't didn't test any Eco or MT models.

As I posted numerous times elsewhere:


> Unfortunately, CR didn't test a Cruze Eco nor any manual ones. Here's what they got:
> 2011 LS 1.8L 6AT: 26 mpg overall, 17 city/36 highway, 34 on 150 mile trip
> 2011 1LT 1.4L turbo 6AT: 26 mpg overall, 17 city/36 highway, 35 on 150 mile trip


So, the Elantra non-Touring got better mileage than the above Cruzes.

There's also the Nissan Versa but I've never been a fan over it nor the Sentra.

As I posted at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html, Mazda3 has good reliability.

Recently, a friend of mine was looking into a relatively cheap car to replace her aging 97 Accord that'd had become problematic. Her original budget was <$20K and she was adamant about no Corollas. She's also no fan of American cars due to her previous experience w/a Ford Tempo. 

She originally was thinking '12 Civic. I mentioned to her the bad reviews but told her to test drive it anyway. I suggested she try out a Mazda3, Elantra and Prius (even though it was out of her price range). She ended up buying an '11 Prius model Three ('12s aren't shipping yet) and didn't even want to go see and try the Elantra. Her commute sounds awful (30-45+ minutes to go <9 miles, one way) which implies lots of stop and go/idling so a hybrid w/great reliability seemed like a great fit, esp. given the deals that were going on.

(FWIW, I'm an 06 Prius owner and Prius fan and somewhat of a Nissan fan.)


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Why do you even post on this forum? From browsing your posts I see no indication of you owning a Cruze or even a fan of the car, however you go out of your way to post numerous articles and comments on here along with constantly mentioning the Prius. I don't get it. I'm not even sure you can buy a Cruze in SF without traveling out of your way to get once since it is my understanding there are no domestic dealerships in SF anymore. 

The new Elantra's are quickly getting the reputaion of underperforming fuel economy. You even posted an article about the consumer group filing a complaint about it. A coworker compares his 2011 to my 2012 Cruze I consistantly beat him by 4-5 mpg in similar scenarios. Just look at all the mpg complaints in the Edmund's forums about the Elantra too. I stand by what I said- I would not consider the Elantra just based on fuel economy sticker numbers.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> Why do you even post on this forum? From browsing your posts I see no indication of you owning a Cruze or even a fan of the car, however you go out of your way to post numerous articles and comments on here along with constantly mentioning the Prius. I don't get it. I'm not even sure you can buy a Cruze in SF without traveling out of your way to get once since it is my understanding there are no domestic dealerships in SF anymore.
> 
> The new Elantra's are quickly getting the reputaion of underperforming fuel economy. You even posted an article about the consumer group filing a complaint about it. A coworker compares his 2011 to my 2012 Cruze I consistantly beat him by 4-5 mpg in similar scenarios. Just look at all the mpg complaints in the Edmund's forums about the Elantra too. I stand by what I said- I would not consider the Elantra just based on fuel economy sticker numbers.



We keep the trolls around for entertainment


----------



## unit (Jun 24, 2011)

My cruze has been trouble-free since day one. It's tight, quiet and a joy to drive. Did I mention that it gets great mileage and it's fun to drive! I'm not sure why owners of other brands think it's necessary to dis the competition - I guess it's envy! Anyway - you'll find trolls on all of the car/truck forums. Some aren't secure enough in their own purchases to let anyone else enjoy theirs.


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

i love my cruze, may trade up to an eco later, or maybe wait for the chevy 130R 
http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/Z/e/2/chevy_130r.JPG

havent had any major problems in 7500 miles


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Why do you even post on this forum? From browsing your posts I see no indication of you owning a Cruze or even a fan of the car, however you go out of your way to post numerous articles and comments on here along with constantly mentioning the Prius. I don't get it. I'm not even sure you can buy a Cruze in SF without traveling out of your way to get once since it is my understanding there are no domestic dealerships in SF anymore.
> 
> The new Elantra's are quickly getting the reputaion of underperforming fuel economy. You even posted an article about the consumer group filing a complaint about it. A coworker compares his 2011 to my 2012 Cruze I consistantly beat him by 4-5 mpg in similar scenarios. Just look at all the mpg complaints in the Edmund's forums about the Elantra too. I stand by what I said- I would not consider the Elantra just based on fuel economy sticker numbers.


I already stated why at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...ims-grab-headlines-miss-mark-5.html#post55558.

I actually live in San Jose and we have at least one Chevy dealer. There are some others in the Bay Area, but Chevy cars (non-trucks and non-SUVs) are not very popular in the area. We've got a large proportion of "import" cars.

There are plenty of "mileage complaints" here on Cruzetalk too. Unfortunately (?), when people go out out their way to buy cars, expecting to get high mileage based upon expectations set by EPA estimates (Priuses included), they sometimes are disappointed due to a # of factors (driving habits, trip length, speed, useless idling, their commute, etc.) 

Many of those folks never tracked their mileage before or would've dismissed 1-2 mpg drops as insignificant when they actually can turn out to be actually fairly large differences (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...eage-no-its-your-gallonage-really-counts.html). Or, they compare the mileage they're getting now to EPA numbers (esp. pre-model year 08 ones) of their previous car w/o actually _knowing_ what it got when they were driving it. Also, I think many of us have observed others w/bad (sometimes very bad) habits for FE. Today I saw someone riding their brakes for the entire time I saw them (many miles). Either they were riding them, had some electrical problem or a bad brake light switch.

Also, unfortunately, some people are sucked in by the lure of "40 mpg" when they mean an EPA rating of 40 mpg on the *highway* w/o knowing any details of the EPA tests (e.g. average speed of ~48 mph on the highway portion, done on a dyno and not on a real road, engine already warmed up, tailpipe emissions measured and not fuel usage, etc.) nor considering the city and combined ratings.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i would down grade huge if i could have a 1993 gsr VTECCC,but i love my cruze dearly when its dumped on the ground i will be complete,but its been a year since ive owned my cruze and its been to the dealer once and that was for a recall other than that nothing


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine has 5,000 miles. 2011 LS. Other than the button, no serious issues so far. And I like driving it. Transmission is different but for me it was just a matter of getting used to it. I don't notice anything weird anymore. 

If I sell it, and something goes wrong, then as I said, I am buying a monster. No more sedans for me. Just a big ass Toyota truck.











But my Cruze is still good


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the commentary on FE- why do you troll the Cruze forums again? Is there some void in your life you need fufilled? After 263 posts you obviously know why you are doing what you are doing. Inquiring minds want to know! And please try responding without mentioning your Prius or anyone else's Prius. This is a Cruze forum-what a minute- maybe you are just confused. I think this is the website you are looking for:

Penelope Cruz | Your #1 Online Resource for Penelope Cruz


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Am I sensing a model-year split? It seems that the 2011 owners are displeased, while the 2012 owners are more pleased.


I think you are right. It does seem that 2012 owners are not reporting the kinds, nor levels, of problems that the 2011 owners have been. It certainly has been interesting watching the progression of the Cruze quality level over the last year. I'm guessing the same goes for the level of service at the dealerships.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I think you are right. It does seem that 2012 owners are not reporting the kinds, nor levels, of problems that the 2011 owners have been. It certainly has been interesting watching the progression of the Cruze quality level over the last year. I'm guessing the same goes for the level of service at the dealerships.


I'm perfectly happy w/ my '11 Eco, built in June.

The only consistent complaint I've seen on this forum is the '11 automatic transmission.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I think you are right. It does seem that 2012 owners are not reporting the kinds, nor levels, of problems that the 2011 owners have been. It certainly has been interesting watching the progression of the Cruze quality level over the last year. I'm guessing the same goes for the level of service at the dealerships.


This is music to my ears. The Cruze is extremely important to GM. If it is true that they are seriously addressing the issues, that is very gratifying. Hopefully this translates into a recommendation by Consumer Reports in the future, along with other positive press.

Two more things to add to all the reasons I prefer my Eco to my previous car: It was 9 below zero here yesterday, and the transmission shifted much easier than my '06 Mazda 3i 5MT in the cold. Also, 5 years later and my Eco cost me about the same as my 3. And one more thing, the Cruze is a safer car, quite possibly the safest car in it's class.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

Not really understanding all the unhappy owners. I must be the lucky '11 owner. Very minor issues. I test drove several c class cars prior to selecting the Cruze. Actually bought it for the wife, and she also drove several cars, and kept coming back to the cruze. Eco 6MT. It had a smoother ride, better cornering, no wind noise, quieter interior, better fuel economy, and on and on. Than everything else we drove. I've had a couple of minor complaints, but nothing major after 8 months of ownership and just under 14K miles.
The wife drove it the first three months and had a large commute 160 miles round trip every day 5-6 days a week. She drove it 70-75 mph and averaged 38.9 mph over the first 3 months of ownership. 
She doesn't commute as far anymore, so now I drive it 70 miles a day, and while the seats are firm, they are not uncomfortable. I am 6'3" 240lbs, and I fit in the car just fine. I would definitely buy again. I keep my cars to over 200K miles usually and I plan on doing that with this car. If I were to buy another car it wouldn't be the civic, although it will be interesting to see what Honda comes up with after their horrible flop on the latest civic. A major redesign 8 months after release? Who does that unless they really missed the target. Gonna cost them a lot. I bet the targets to beat for Honda are the cruze, focus and elantra.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my car even with all the minor issues (noises). And at 15k for a 2011 I couldn't pass it up. Only other car in it's size that I would drive is the corolla type s... lookswise because I haven't done any research on it. But those are starting at 19k and doubt gas mileage is as good.

Although, there is the prius, anyone have any info on them?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'm pretty happy with my car even with all the minor issues (noises). And at 15k for a 2011 I couldn't pass it up. Only other car in it's size that I would drive is the corolla type s... lookswise because I haven't done any research on it. But those are starting at 19k and doubt gas mileage is as good.
> 
> Although, there is the prius, anyone have any info on them?


Ask cwerdna.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

bjs2063 said:


> Not really understanding all the unhappy owners. I must be the lucky '11 owner. Very minor issues.


It's because some folks are unlucky (e.g. cruzeman at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...uze-reliability-dec-11-issue-8.html#post65356). 


dby2011 said:


> Thanks for the commentary on FE- why do you troll the Cruze forums again? Is there some void in your life you need fufilled? After 263 posts you obviously know why you are doing what you are doing. Inquiring minds want to know! And please try responding without mentioning your Prius or anyone else's Prius. This is a Cruze forum-what a minute- maybe you are just confused. I think this is the website you are looking for:
> 
> Penelope Cruz | Your #1 Online Resource for Penelope Cruz


I already explained why in the post I linked to. The purpose is still the same and I have nothing further to do add to that. I have no obligation to explain to you why I'm here any more than any other user should be here. 

Feel free to review my other posts here. I've intentionally tried to steer clear of being a troll and troll-like behavior on this board.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cwerdna is our resident prius expert!
we finally found someone he's good at


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

He is great at keeping the rest of us thinking critically about our cars, and about the issues represented. Also, he's respectful and has some excellent comments about more general automotive topics. I'm glad he's contributing. 

Drove the Cruze about 100 miles today. Nope, still not thinking of getting rid of it.


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a 2011 Eco MT and apart from the terrible sound system I'm very happy with it. Not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'm pretty happy with my car even with all the minor issues (noises). And at 15k for a 2011 I couldn't pass it up. Only other car in it's size that I would drive is the corolla type s... lookswise because I haven't done any research on it. But those are starting at 19k and doubt gas mileage is as good.
> 
> Although, there is the prius, anyone have any info on them?



In my experience the noises are from the weather stripping or rubber. 

For example, I had a rattling driver window noise. Today while washing I put some of the leather polish spray between the thick rubber on the weather stripping that is right against the door frame. 

I just drove it now after washing. Silent. No more noises. 

Other than that and the Charcoal canister noise, which is now fixed, it hasnt given me any mechanical issues. That's the most important thing

Sure. The transmission is weird. Like after getting off of an off ramp that turns before getting onto the freeway. You have to slow down at the turn and then accelerate when you get ON the freeway. The transmission seems to be stuck at 2nd gear and you have to push it a bit for it to kick in. 

But after 3 months driving it my feet do that automatically. I don't even think about it, so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing(why all the complaints)!!!! I think it comes from expecting too much(like lots of power from a small engine) having "first year problems" with a new car. Most the complaints seem to be about transmissions and I will go out on a limb and say the clutch problems could be from clutch inexperience or trying to get the extra HP from a gear(I haven't had any problems in 14000 miles) As I said in a previous post I bought a LS(with MT) not a lot can go wrong and nothing has!!!!! I don't get the gas mileage they do but the car fits me well because I am 6'1" 230 and my experience was that the Import counter parts are OK but turn out to be to small for me(I traded in a 2007 Civic(auto) for my Cruze) and I have always enjoyed my GM cars(Alero(s) Beretta Cutlass and Achieva) besides I have a GM Card that I typically cash in $1000 + when I buy and I "understand" and can work on these cars. If I need to but never really had to except for brakes. It is a good fit for me and my family!!! I plan on keeping for a while(even buying a used one for my wife) unless something catastrophic happens and considered buying another one. IMO it is all what you make of a situation or an event that shapes your opinion about it and I tend not to make a big deal about things(except the money I spend). If there is a problem I fix it and go on and not harbor ill feelings about a bad experience and blame. Call me naive but that is how I am. 
:th_coolio:




bjs2063 said:


> Not really understanding all the unhappy owners. I must be the lucky '11 owner. Very minor issues. I test drove several c class cars prior to selecting the Cruze. Actually bought it for the wife, and she also drove several cars, and kept coming back to the cruze. Eco 6MT. It had a smoother ride, better cornering, no wind noise, quieter interior, better fuel economy, and on and on. Than everything else we drove. I've had a couple of minor complaints, but nothing major after 8 months of ownership and just under 14K miles.
> The wife drove it the first three months and had a large commute 160 miles round trip every day 5-6 days a week. She drove it 70-75 mph and averaged 38.9 mph over the first 3 months of ownership.
> She doesn't commute as far anymore, so now I drive it 70 miles a day, and while the seats are firm, they are not uncomfortable. I am 6'3" 240lbs, and I fit in the car just fine. I would definitely buy again. I keep my cars to over 200K miles usually and I plan on doing that with this car. If I were to buy another car it wouldn't be the civic, although it will be interesting to see what Honda comes up with after their horrible flop on the latest civic. A major redesign 8 months after release? Who does that unless they really missed the target. Gonna cost them a lot. I bet the targets to beat for Honda are the cruze, focus and elantra.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> I actually live in San Jose and we have at least one Chevy dealer. There are some others in the Bay Area, but Chevy cars (non-trucks and non-SUVs) are not very popular in the area. We've got a large proportion of "import" cars.


I call Bull. I see other Cruze's all the time. Not to mention Tahoe's, Camaro's, Vette's, Impala's, etc. I wonder If its because you live in Downtown or something, but as far as I've noticed, Chevy is one of the most popular SJ car brands.



Patman said:


> I was wondering the same thing(why all the complaints)!!!! I think it comes from expecting too much(like lots of power from a small engine) having "first year problems" with a new car. Most the complaints seem to be about transmissions and I will go out on a limb and say the clutch problems could be from clutch inexperience or trying to get the extra HP from a gear(I haven't had any problems in 14000 miles)


^This. From all the posts that people have made about different things that annoy them and make them want to sell their Cruze, its kind of ridiculous. I mean your buying a low end car that costs roughly 20 grand. You're NOT going to get anywhere near high end Lexus, BMW, Mercedes, Cadillac quality. And to think so is just idiotic to be honest.

"There's a wind noise that I can hear while driving on the free-way" ...... well no duh. You're travelling at 65mph+, you're not going to be able to hear absolutely nothing.

"My clutch/transmission is failing/grinding gears/etc." ...... You paid for a trifecta tune; its basic Physics. You put more stress and force on an object, its going to break down FASTER. You make your engine more efficient by getting more power out of the same amount of gas; which means the engine retains more heat. If you didn't get the tune, do you have a manual? Are you properly shifting or do you occasionally stall/burn gears? Do you drive like a grandma or like a drag racer? More often than not its a yes, improper shifts, and drag. Its not that you're a bad driver, it just means your normal. You like to speed, and you make shifting mistakes. I do it all the time.

Basically, in the end, you paid 20 grand for a car that will last 10+ years, and save you gas money. Why are you complaining about little bugs/defects that either come as a result of you trying to go faster, or trying to be a perfectionist?

/end rant.


----------



## TonyJZX (Sep 27, 2011)

where i am this has been out since 2009

general consensus is... avoid the 1st generation... they have the execreble 1.8 and all the issues you get from a the first model

at best you'll have limited issues but the car isn't that good to drive, especially in automatic 

the 2nd generation with the 1.4 is ok


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I just find it odd how this is considered a first generation car. It's been out in South Korea for a few years now. What makes it so different? It should've been a great car by North America's first generation...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

bojangles said:


> I just find it odd how this is considered a first generation car. It's been out in South Korea for a few years now. What makes it so different? It should've been a great car by North America's first generation...


The drivetrains and programming are NA-specific. The only other continent with the 1.4T (IIRC) is Australia. We also have funny emissions laws that burn more gas to burn it cleaner. 

Also, 2011 was the first model year the Lordstown plant built the Cruze. New plant, new N. American engines, new suppliers. There will be bugs, even when the design has been out in other countries for a few years.


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm completely happy with my 11 ECO 6Spd manual with 13.5k miles. We've had exactly 1 issue and it was taken care of by the dealer.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No issues here - 4800 miles. I plan on keeping my 2011 6MT Cruze ECO. With projections of $5 a gallon gas by spring just reinforce the decision I made to buy such a great fuel mileage car. I agree with Smurfenstein - the Cruze is not a high end car, but my car is as quiet and smooth as more expensive vehicles. I think the Cruze has a lot of content/features for the money I spent, has proven reliable and is a quality car. I also have another first year model GM-a 2004 6MT GTO with 34,800 miles. In both cases no issues - I guess I am lucky.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

^^

What was wrong?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

By the time Gasoline hits $5 a gallon, Toyota will have plug-in hybrids. And a smaller version of the Prius coming out too. 

My Cruze doesn't get great mileage. Maybe 25MPG on average.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...all the 'original' 2011-model year engines came from GM-Opel in europe, not Flint, MI. The USA-engines were introduced in early-mid 2011, the middle of the 2011 model year.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you have never been to one of these other countries where the Cruze has been around for a while(South Korea etc.) they drive nothing like we do. Traffic never gets up to what we consider normal speed(55-85 MPH it is typically less than 40 MPH) so they do not have the severe driving conditions or emissions like we do and they do not take their cars back to the dealer for repairs unless the thing does not run. We complain about every minor irritation. I am basing this off of my time spent in Vietnam and other SE Asia countries where I have seen Cruzes and my knowledge of the cultures. Amen. I resign from this topic as I am satisfied with my car and I am sure I have ticked enough people off already! 



sciphi said:


> The drivetrains and programming are NA-specific. The only other continent with the 1.4T (IIRC) is Australia. We also have funny emissions laws that burn more gas to burn it cleaner.
> 
> Also, 2011 was the first model year the Lordstown plant built the Cruze. New plant, new N. American engines, new suppliers. There will be bugs, even when the design has been out in other countries for a few years.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> I actually live in San Jose and we have at least one Chevy dealer. There are some others in the Bay Area, but Chevy cars (non-trucks and non-SUVs) are not very popular in the area. We've got a large proportion of "import" cars.





Smurfenstein said:


> I call Bull. I see other Cruze's all the time. Not to mention Tahoe's, Camaro's, Vette's, Impala's, etc. I wonder If its because you live in Downtown or something, but as far as I've noticed, Chevy is one of the most popular SJ car brands.


Notice, I specifically mentioned cars (non-trucks and non-SUVs). Tahoe is a full-sized SUV and thus classified as a "light truck". Also, many/most "crossovers" (e.g. Equinox and Traverse) are classified as "light trucks" and thus aren't can't be classified as "passenger cars". I hardly see any Cruzes and Camaros. Corvettes are somewhat rare sights (saw one today) as are Impalas.

I live in Almaden Valley. 

IIRC, I remember reading an Autoweek article from a few years back (can't find it anymore, it might've been aged off) that stated that Toyota was the top selling nameplate in CA whereas Chevy tends to be that, in most states.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> Notice, I specifically mentioned cars (non-trucks and non-SUVs - Tahoe is a full-sized SUV and thus classified as a "light truck"; also many/most "crossovers" are classified as "light trucks" and thus aren't can't be classified as "passenger cars"). I hardly see any Cruzes and Camaros. Corvettes are somewhat rare sights (saw one today) as are Impalas.
> 
> I live in Almaden Valley.
> 
> IIRC, I remember reading an Autoweek article from a few years back (can't find it anymore, it might've been aged off) that stated that Toyota was the top selling nameplate in CA whereas Chevy tends to be that, in most states.


I live in the Campbell, San Jose, Saratoga area. And even forgetting about Tahoe's and trucks, I see Impala's, Malibu's and Cobalt's all the time. Maybe we go different places or look differently. However, I must say that the place I've seen the MOST Cruze's, is around Santana Row/Valley Fair.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I got rid of my Cruze back in November for a Ford Edge Limited AWD. The transmission was soo annoying and GM wouldnt replace it, Ill admit I do miss the 27mpg, but I really only fill up 1 day sooner in my Edge. I do miss the Cruze though, I still think it was a very nice car for the price (nicest in class IMO) and pretty fun to drive. Also, I found the seats to be very comfortable.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I live in the Campbell, San Jose, Saratoga area. And even forgetting about Tahoe's and trucks, I see Impala's, Malibu's and Cobalt's all the time. Maybe we go different places or look differently. However, I must say that the place I've seen the MOST Cruze's, is around Santana Row/Valley Fair.


Interesting... Impalas to me are rare. I do see some Malibus and Cobalts along w/plenty of Tahoes and Suburbans their non-Chevy twins (e.g. Yukons, Escalades), but these latter ones are all considered "light trucks".

Too bad, I don't have all the data from Sacramento-area new-car dealers tally good sales for 2011 - Sacramento Business, Housing Market News | Sacramento Bee but confirms Toyota's leading spot in CA:


> CNCDA said Toyota remained No. 1 in new-vehicle market share in California, with 19.2 percent in 2011. Archrivals General Motors and Ford were tied for second with 12.6 percent each, followed closely by Honda at 12.1 percent. Chrysler came in at 6.6 percent.


Notice the makeup of the top selling passenger car and "light trucks" in CA (Civic and CR-V) is quite different than the national picture (Pictures - Best-selling cars of 2011 and December 2011 sales charts - National Cars | Examiner.com).


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> ^^
> 
> What was wrong?


Rotors started to warp


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Patman said:


> I was wondering the same thing(why all the complaints)!!!! I think it comes from expecting too much(like lots of power from a small engine)
> :th_coolio:


Right, I agree. It's just a 1.8, or a 1.4 with a small turbocharger. In the past, if a car was turbocharged that usually meant it was a high performance car. That's not true anymore, and especially when the engine is only 1.4 liters in a 3000lb. car. The turbo is there to give the power of maybe a 2 liter or so when you need it, and the gas mileage of a tiny 1.4 when you don't. And that's it. 

In my opinion, hopping the car up with special tunes and other things to extract more power is asking the car to be something it was not designed to be. And that in turn means the car is probably not going to be as reliable. The clutch for example is probably designed to reliably handle the stock power output and no more. A Camaro is probably going to have beefier parts like the clutch because GM knows the car is going to be driven harder and maybe even modded a bit for more power. 

There obviously are some problems experienced by owners that have nothing to do with how the car is being driven or modified. Problems that should not be occurring. That being said, I think the best way to achieve maximum reliability with the Cruze is to drive it like the economical compact car that it is. This is what we can control.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's my food for thought:
coming from a guy who lives in SOUTH KOREA where gas is like 2dollars a LITER not GALLON. it takes 3 liters to fill up a gallon or so i think, you can imagine the gas costs yourself. I should've gone DIESEL. I know alot of people here have or dont have diesel but they're turbocharged here, and our car enthusiasts are very keen on a happy modding car. the max the car puts out WHP is about 200+ on diesel. 

Overall: i like the car, it's my first car here in korea i've only been here about like 2 years now, i have to go to the military service and when i come back, of course the car will be old news, i plan to change it out... for something better. I mean there are cars i would LOVE TO drive... from SUPRAS, SILVIA's and SKYLINES i mean there just cars you would ... never even dream of driving but can in this country. Anywho. I think everyone has problems or concerns as the car gets old, but i think our cars are pretty tough in my opinion, i haven't had any problems mechanically at all other than put in some engine oil. The car has about 25,000km on it. So its still considered brand new. 

my .02 cents.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> Interesting... Impalas to me are rare. I do see some Malibus and Cobalts along w/plenty of Tahoes and Suburbans their non-Chevy twins (e.g. Yukons, Escalades), but these latter ones are all considered "light trucks".
> 
> Too bad, I don't have all the data from Sacramento-area new-car dealers tally good sales for 2011 - Sacramento Business, Housing Market News | Sacramento Bee but confirms Toyota's leading spot in CA:
> 
> Notice the makeup of the top selling passenger car and "light trucks" in CA (Civic and CR-V) is quite different than the national picture (Pictures - Best-selling cars of 2011 and December 2011 sales charts - National Cars | Examiner.com).


It doesn't matter what numbers you can provide. As your numbers only count CA as a whole. The numbers say nothing as to where in CA those cars have been sold, or where the people live at. You could have everyone in SoCal and Sacramento owning a toyota/honda, and still have a chevy dense base in San Jose as the offset from the larger population size with the Toyota's/honda's would still make them the most "popular" car in CA.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> It doesn't matter what numbers you can provide. As your numbers only count CA as a whole. The numbers say nothing as to where in CA those cars have been sold, or where the people live at. You could have everyone in SoCal and Sacramento owning a toyota/honda, and still have a chevy dense base in San Jose as the offset from the larger population size with the Toyota's/honda's would still make them the most "popular" car in CA.


I lived in and grew up in CA from age 5 to age 18 when I moved out and went to college in Chicago. I went back to live there for a while 3 years ago or so. I hated it.

Out here, everyone knows California as a bunch of hippies. People who flock to live in polluted cities where pay is sub-par, living expenses are through the roof, and Toyota and Honda can do no wrong. 

Never moving back.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

never gonna get rid of my cruze when i was in a convoy of about 15 cruzes on the way to school


----------



## melissa (Feb 14, 2012)

*lots of miles-still lots of bugs*



Corvidae said:


> I am thinking of getting rid of mine but this thing didn't hold any value at all lol. Normally I wouldn't care about that since I had every intention of running it into the ground, but I hate this transmission.


Due to my job i put A LOT of miles on my car. Im around 42,000km already, and i bought a 2011 in april. I didnt start having tranny problems until about 38,000, but now everything seems to be falling apart. the dealership says there isnt enough evidence to show that there is a major issue, or where in my tranny it is. Theres refusal to give me an entire new one. Im also having traction problems. Although i drive in snowy weather (toronto Canada) ive NEVER had a vehicle, even with near bald all season tires that performed SO terribly in the snow. And just today my low windshield washer sensor didnt work. This was almost the last straw and has got me also thinking if it would be better to cut my losses. Researching now how much i would lose to sell....


----------

